
Show HN: Free Node.js Hosting - iamjohn2
https://dashboard.reseka.com/node?new
======
kuromuro
It would be helpful to have a page that introduces your web hosting service to
the user. I can't see myself using this without knowing what terms apply to
me.

~~~
iamjohn2
Hi, thanks for the feedback! Are you referring to disk/space bandwidth?

